

AMD officially announces Fusion APUs - adeelarshad82
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/amd-fusion-apu-2011014/

======
trotsky
More information (from 6 months ago):

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/3899/amd-reveals-first-
fusion-...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/3899/amd-reveals-first-fusion-apu-
tdps-9w-for-netbooks-18w-for-notebooks)

Interesting to note that the performance part has the same 18W TDP as the ULV
core i3, but the intel part's cpu probably turns in twice the performance.
AMD's GPU will perform better, but probably not better than the sandy bridge
gpu.

~~~
Symmetry
On the other hand AMD's chips will be much, much cheaper to produce between
using less transistors and working on an older process.

------
iwwr
Would you be able to run an AMD(ATI) graphics card in hybrid crossfire with
the APU's graphics core?

Looking at the general description, APUs are meant for low performance or
mobile platforms (equivalent to the NVidia Ion).

~~~
kapitalx
Nvidia's Tegra is closer to what you're thinking. Tegra has cpu and gpu on one
chip.

~~~
trotsky
Tegra is ARM based, and with the low end part using 300%-400% more than the
tegra 2 they are clearly for different devices.

Atom is more or less the comparable part. If you're wanting to compare to an
atom based SOC that's Sodaville or the CE4100 which is the chip they switched
to for the boxee box.

